# LOGO! soft Comfort Lizensieren



## hahlbeck (11 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen

lacht mich gerne aus für die Frage, ich würde es wohl auch tun, aber ich könnte echt heulen. 
Ich bekomme mein LOGO! soft nicht Lizensiert.

Ich habe es Installiert von der Original CD und das hat auch alles geklappt. Ich kann alles machen im Programm außer übertragen, da es wohl noch auf Demo läuft. Wo kann ich also meinen Lizenzschlüssel eingeben um eine gültige Vollversion daraus zu machen mit der ich auch übertragen kann?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## 190B (11 Juni 2014)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es für die LOGO! Software keinen Lizenzschlüssel.


----------



## hahlbeck (11 Juni 2014)

Also auf meiner Installations-CD ist ein 16 Stelliger Schlüssel aufgedruckt. Und auf der Hülle steht auch das man diesen Code vor der Installation von der CD abschreiben muss. 
Und selbst wenn es keinen Lizenzcode gibt den ich eintragen muss, woran könnte es liegen das ich mein Programm nicht auf die Logo überspielen kann? Ich verwende brigens Version 7. Da steht immer das die Kommunikation mit der Logo nicht möglih ist, ich soll Schnittstelle oder Kabelverbindung Prüfen. Also der USB Adapter auf RS232 ist installiert und funktionsfähig. Ich habe ihn auch als COM1 gesetzt weil LOGO! soft immer nach COM1 fragte.


----------



## 190B (11 Juni 2014)

Die Schnittstelle muß erst ausgewählt werden.
Das geht unter Extras > Optionen > Schnittstelle.

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, wie es bei mir funktioniert. Ich habe die Treibersoftware für den USB-Adapter installiert. Seitdem wird jedesmal, wenn ich den USB-Adapter stecke, eine virtuelle COM-Schnittstelle eingerichtet. Diese kann ich bei der Auswahl in der LOGO! auch erst anwählen, wenn der Adapter gesteckt ist.


----------



## 190B (11 Juni 2014)

Im Anhang mal ein Screenshot. Ich habe 3 körperliche COM-Schnittstellen (1-3), der Adapter ist COM5.


----------



## hahlbeck (11 Juni 2014)

ok, da komm ich hin.
aber ich kann dort nichts auswählen obwohl der Adapter angeschlossen ist. kann es daran liegen das ich Windows 8 benutze?


----------



## 190B (11 Juni 2014)

War beim Adapter eine Treibersoftware mit dabei und ist diese installiert?


----------



## hahlbeck (11 Juni 2014)

eine Installationscd war dabei und der aktuellste Treiber ist es auch. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## hahlbeck (11 Juni 2014)

so hab es hinbekommen. ich habe im gerätemanager nochmal in den Seriell Adapter reingeschaut und dachte mir "geil hast eh keine Ahnung wie das hier sein muss" aber das ist wie der mann mit der autopanne, erstmal haube auf und gucken ob der motor aussieht wie immer . letzendlich kam ich zu dem entschluss unter den erweiterten anschlusseinstellungen den haken bei der FIFO-Pufferung raus zu nehmen. KP was das ist oder wofür, aber jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll


----------

